# Java Script schwierigkeit. kann mir jemand helfen?



## nata (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß, dass hier kein Richtiger Platz dafür ist, aber heir antwortet man wahnsinnig schnell und habe gedacht, dass mir vieleicht jemand helfen kann
ich habe java Script schwierigkeit. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?


ich brauche für Datenjournalismus Lebenskosten ausrechnen. Es ist nur ein kleiner Beispiel und im moment keine richtige werte drinnen

1. schwierigkeit ist : wie kriege ich, dass alles schön untereinander ist?
2.schwierigkeit: wenn ich bei erste und zweite zeile auswähle bei ausgabe steht NaN und erst wenn ich das letzte zeile auswähle dann wird ausgerechnet
3. schwierigkeit: ich habe Prototype runtergeladen und in einem ordner gemacht und wenn ich das ausführe wird mein ordner beim browser angezeigt. Das brauche ich für eine journalistische Text und wie kann ich ein weblink machen? oder wird das nur auf dem Computer funktionieren wo prototype heruntergeladen ist? könnt ihr mir auf materie verweisen?

so schaut mein code aus:

```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>Taschenrechner</title>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="prototype.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript">
		function calculate() {
			$('summe').setValue( parseFloat($('v_miete').getValue()) + parseFloat($('v_essen').getValue()) + parseFloat($('v_handy').getValue()) +parseFloat($('v_versicherung').getValue())  );
		
		}
		</script>
	</head>
	<body>
	<center><h3>Lebensunterhalt ausrechnen </h3></center>
	<p style="line-height:1.6em; font-size:1em; margin-left:40%; margin-right:20%">

		Miete <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_miete" />
		<select id="miete" onChange="$('v_miete').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="10.00">1. Bezirk: 10.00 EURO</option>
			<option value="20.00">2. Bezirk: 20.00 EURO</option>
		</select>
		<br/>

		Essen <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_essen" />
		<select id="essen" onChange="$('v_essen').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="10.00">1. Bezirk: 10.00 EURO</option>
		</select>
		<br/>

		Handy <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_handy" />
		<select id="handy" onChange="$('v_handy').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="13.00"> Telering : 13.00 EURO</option>
			<option value="12.00"> Orange : 12.00 EURO</option>
			<option value="8.00"> Bob : 8.00 EURO</option>
		</select>
		<br/>

		Versicherung  <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_versicherung" />
		<select id="versicherung" onChange="$('v_versicherung').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="50,15">Studentenversicherung : 50,15 EURO</option>
			<option value="359,64">Krankenversicherung : 359,64 EURO</option>
			<option value="89,91">Ohne Beschäftigung : 89,91 EUR EURO</option>
		</select>
		<br/>


	</body>
		Ausgabe <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="summe" value="0.00" />
	
	
</html>
```

danke euch vielmals


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Mai 2012)

Könnte man evtl in die richtige Kategorie schieben, ansonsten:

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
->
Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - java-forum.org

Gruß


----------



## nata (12. Mai 2012)

danke für den Hinweis, aber ich habe dort vor 2 Tagen geschrieben und habe keine Antwort. Ich habe gedacht, dass hier sowieso Profis herumlaufen und kennt sich sicher jeder aus


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mai 2012)

1) SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Tabellen / Aufbau einer Tabelle
2) Du darfst die Berechnung erst starten wenn alle benötigten Felder ausgefüllt sind
3) versteh ich nicht


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mai 2012)

Zu 1.) Tabellen kann man machen. Heute wird das aber mit CSS positioniert.


----------



## nata (12. Mai 2012)

kannst du mir empfehlungslink schicken? 

ja aber mit tabelle kann ich doch nicht die auswahlmöglichkeit machen


----------



## nata (12. Mai 2012)

mit 3. Punkt meine ich, dass ich das in einem Ordner habe. Ich muss aber ein Projekt machen, wo ich das als link angeben kann und soll in jedem Computer ausführbar sein. Wie mache ich das? braucht man viel kenntnisse?


----------



## dev.buzz (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden hab, brauchst du einfach nur eine Webseite mehr nicht. Dafür brauchst du nur einen kostenlosen Webhoster und da lädst du die Dateien hoch. Das ganze würde nicht mehr als eine halbe Stunde dauern. Wie das alles geht, findest du bei Google oder als Video bei YouTube .


----------



## nata (12. Mai 2012)

danke * 1000 es war sehr große Hilfe


----------



## nata (14. Mai 2012)

also ich habe meine datei auf dem server abgelegt, aber die berechnung wird nicht durchgeführt, dabei lokal auf dem rechner funktioniert

Taschenrechner


----------



## ARadauer (14. Mai 2012)

wo genau hast du prototype.js hingelegt?


----------



## nata (14. Mai 2012)

danke, den habe ich garnihct mitgenommen gehabt .
Jetzt passt


----------



## dev.buzz (14. Mai 2012)

Eine ganz Blöde frage meinerseits, wärst du nicht mit einem PHP-Script besser gekommen?


----------



## nata (14. Mai 2012)

ich kann PHP garnicht. Java Script kenne ich genauso wenig

ihr alle seid wirklich spitzen und bin sehr dankbar für zahlreiche hilfe


----------



## dev.buzz (14. Mai 2012)

Natürlich ist das ansichtssache, find aber das du es mit PHP leichter gehabt hättest.


----------

